# 196? Berrata silver snipe ?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a 12ga, Berrata Silver Snipe I bought used in the late 1960's. It has had many shells ran thru her mostly light sporting loads. She has now deloped a problem with breaking open after fireing a double.

Was wondering if it was a worn hinge pin? Is that some thing a gun smith has to change?

The barrels seem to be tight ont he pins though

 Al


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

are the springs on your firing pins sticking? it could be the second barel pin sticking and that is what is holding the barrel tight. i had it happen with my miroku. all i did was strip the gun and greese the springs. problem solved. hope this helps


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I didn't think any of the fireing pins were sticking. But I'll strip it clean and oil every thing up again.

thanks.

 Al


----------

